
Gen Studio – An experimental collaboration across The Met, Microsoft, and MIT - mhamilton723
https://gen.studio/
======
najarvg
This is a very interesting visualization of GAN capabilities. This seems a
part of a larger group of collaborative projects between the MET, MIT and MS -
[https://www.microsoft.com/inculture/arts/met-microsoft-
mit-a...](https://www.microsoft.com/inculture/arts/met-microsoft-mit-ai-open-
access-hack/) There are other interesting applications e.g one that would
presumably take an instagram feed and substitute images with "similar art" \-
[https://www.microsoft.com/inculture/uploads/prod/2019/02/myl...](https://www.microsoft.com/inculture/uploads/prod/2019/02/mylife-
my-met.pdf)

------
gambler
It's good to see someone building something easily explorable. If people had
more access to experiments like this, there would be far less BS hype around
deep learning, since the public would get some intuitive feel for what those
networks are doing, how they work and what are their limitations.

~~~
gambler
BTW, this is a combination of several goblets and an armor:

[https://imgur.com/a/JPslbIs](https://imgur.com/a/JPslbIs)

It find it hilarious how many people who ought to know better claim that GANs
do not rely on memorization of source data. _Obviously_ they do. At some point
people even studied how connectivist memory could work (e.g. Hopfield
networks, which I've just started looking into - fascinating stuff). Somehow
that branch of research is never mentioned in any of the recent deep learning
papers.

~~~
mhamilton723
Very cool! You have left the realm of the MET Open Access data and ventured
into the realm of the network that was pre-trained on imagenet!

------
rememberlenny
Code repo:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/GenStudio](https://github.com/Microsoft/GenStudio)

~~~
mhamilton723
Thanks for adding this!

